# FREE GIVEAWAY OF DAY : Kaspersky Internet Security



## anandk (Mar 31, 2007)

Kaspersky® Internet Security 6.0 is a fully integrated solution that protects your computer from all of the most common Internet threats, including viruses, hacker attacks, adware, spam and spyware.

Main Advantages :
Integrated protection from all Internet threats 
Cutting-edge antivirus technologies 
Personal firewall 
Protection from spam and phishing 
Instant database updates 
Free technical support 

Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 has received the VB 100% award on the Windows Vista platform too.

*Giveaway of Day - Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0.2.621en*
*usa.kaspersky.com/store/images/KIS-6.0-Box3DRS.gif
User Rating: Rate It! 149 (90%)  17 (10%)Comments (63)  
System Requirements: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista  
Publisher: kasperskylabs  
Homepage: *www.kaspersky.com  
File Size: 19.8 MB  
Price: KIS is available for $69.95, but it will be free for our visitors as a time-limited offer. You can download and install it now. Please note that you have to install it before the Giveaway offer for KIS is over.  

Proceed To Download Page 
*www.giveawayofday.com/kis602621en/.

Active Giveaway time left: 5 hours 49 minutes 

downloaded my copy. so rush guys ... n get it !


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Another awesome post !
Great Find. Thanks

Edit - Servers really very busy.

I have installed & activated 
Thanks again to Anandk


Guys only 5 hrs left


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Whoa!Best thing they have ever given.Thanks a million.

Edit: Damn!The server looks busy,but I will not let it go so easily.


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

This is a bit funny. The main page shows Hide Window Plus with around 17 hours remaining. 

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/

Heavy traffic on the link provided by Anand. Cant open it.

Edit
never noticed that the is missing in th link provided by Anand


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

YEAH!The downloaded has started,though 17-22 KBps speed only.

50% done,speed is around 15KBps.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

Yup.. Casanova... Hide Window Plus now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^Nope,It is the normal giveaway,go to anand's link to d\l(hopefully)KIS.

Done,Activating now.

@superman-Dude this is the direct link
*www.giveawayofday.com/kis602621en/
If it doesn't work keep trying as the servers are busy.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Yup.. Casanova... Hide Window Plus now
> I don't get it...
> Anand.. ur link is leading me to some other place
> WTF is happening here...
> ...



That message comes when ur windows is effected by spwares and adwares.


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

Koolbluez, I am also getting the same link in opera and http 404 error in IE.
I am using Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0.2.614 and if thats the case tech_mastermind, no use downloading this


----------



## anandk (Mar 31, 2007)

oops. just remove the dot at the end of my downlaod link. and use ie6 or ie7. i did just that ! and i hope ur javascript and cookies r enabled ...


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

IE and opera removed that dot at the end. Not working still. How to check javascript is enabled or not. Cookies are enabled


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Servers are too busy.I too got this error when i opened the link first time.

Try opening the link in Maxthon


----------



## anandk (Mar 31, 2007)

hmmm ... clear up ur cache (use www.ccleaner.com ) reboot and try again.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

yes, getting same error page, even *www.giveawayoftheday.com/kis602621en/ is not working, and *www.giveawayofday.com/kis602621en/ says domian for sale, and I am on Open SuSE 10.1
Something is not quite right here
Could one of you upload to filefactory.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

isnt www.giveawayof*the*day.com the genuine site 

no succesful search result on KIS in this^ site

maybe www.giveawayofday.com is a fake site, which Kaspersky shut down


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

See 
*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070331100252.jpg

Server Busy


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

No success yet and tech_mastermind the link you posted is for giveawayoftheday while the link provided by anand is for giveawayofday.  I too feel giveaway if fake.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

anyways, has your Activation done SUCCESSFULLY.

if YES, then just upload the "Activation File" , so that others can use it for activation.


P.S. this does NOT count into PIRACY.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

@casanova: Anandk forgot to add 'the' in the link.

@s18000rpm: I will upload full zipped file in a good server.
Just wait


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> @casanova: Anandk forgot to add 'the' in the link.


 i dont think Anand forgot to put "the" in the  link, he just might've copy-pasted the link frm his browser

why upload full file, just upload the "Activation File" (if present) 

for me this link *www.giveawayoftheday.com/kis602621en/ shows "*Sorry, no posts matched your criteria."*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> why upload full file, just upload the "Activation File" (if present)



Ok


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

or atleast some1 can share the file as whole but s18000rpm has a better idea (view)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is *www.MegaShare.com/140518

Rapidshare -> *rapidshare.com/files/23676024/kaspersky6120656.rar


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

*This File is Password Protected. Enter Password Here:______*

wats the passwrd dude


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

Thx tech_mastermind but is asking for a password.

s18000rpm is right, i also got the same message when i tried to open the page by adding "the".

Google did show a result as giveawayofday


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Enter arsenal007 in Megashare

Type small 'a' instead of big 'A'


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

RapidShare didnt ask passwrd nor it asked to wait 1min

thanks Tech


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Here is *www.MegaShare.com/140518
> 
> Rapidshare -> *rapidshare.com/files/23676024/kaspersky6120656.rar



It is showing...that it is password protected..
..
..What it is basically...Giveaway..

How can we activate the product....without any ..working key or something like that ???

Please respond quickly..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Why are people having so much problems?I downloaded and activated it without much hassle.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

in rapidshare:::
maan you've passwrd protected the Rar file, "Arsenal007" is not working 
even megashre says :: *You Have Entered An Invalid Password!*


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

is it the activation file.. you have uploaded..??


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

It says invalid password. right password is arsenal007


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah the password is invalid..


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> is it the activation file.. you have uploaded..??



Yeah


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

That was funny tech_mastermind but is this what you got?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^Looks like you goofed up,it is really not working.Try uploading it again.(I have it too but I have torrent downloads going on)


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

It was a nice JOKE !!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> That was funny tech_mastermind but is this what you got?


 Did it work??


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh man i accidentally uploaded wrong thing 
Sorry my fault

That thing was for my friends.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

In giveawayof the day I am getting Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

^^
so will u upload the right thing


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

Google search
	
	



```
kaspersky internet security site: [url]www.giveawayoftheday.com[/url]
```
returns no result (reg. download)

i think you guys got the FAMOUS Kaspersky Internet Security TROJAN installed 

the worlds MOST COMPLICATED TROJAN 

just check whether you are able to d/l updates & do check the server name


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Oh man i accidentally uploaded wrong thing
> Sorry my fault
> 
> That thing was for my friends.


Lol,dude dont waste the bandwith of people,upload the right thing.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

I somehow feel this is an April Fool's Day joke


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^Oh yeah?So how am I running a KIS scan now?


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

So upload the right thing..man..don't create so much mysteries.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I somehow feel this is an April Fool's Day joke


 yup most probabaly

cos the *"the"* is missing in the link  , coz the genuine link with *"the"* in it, dosent even show any result on "KIS"
(lol too much "the" use),


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

No, because the file size is only 111kb, wake up guys, I have been on alert all evening 
Vimal must be running a KIS scan in his dreams


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Guys wait.
My internet connection is not working properly.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

@Nucleus, they said its an activation file, so the small size


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> No, because the file size is only 111kb, wake up guys, I have been on alert all evening
> Vimal must be running a KIS scan in his dreams


 *img502.imageshack.us/img502/1028/untitledou8.th.jpg
April fool sh1t is tomorrow,this is for real.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok here is *www.MegaShare.com/140530

without password


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

ok vimal get me you KIS version no. pic


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

So who is going to upload the right thing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^Where can I found that


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

it is an .EXE file..how to use that ???


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

No use, it is for Hide window plus and vimal i was talking about the registration file.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

you've been usin KIS for ages man, & you say you dont know where it is, or are you EDITING the version no. in MS Paint 

just open KIS (click the taskbar icon) & click on "Service", on the right side you can see it


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Nucleus, they said its an activation file, so the small size



Lets see how many DUMB people are there, just because 3-4 people try to keep this joke going it won't go far


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^WTF you know that I used KAV not KIS.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> No use, it is for Hide window plus.



Oh no
Again i uploaded wrong thing
Sorry dude but this time i will upload right thing


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

This is hilarious, thinkdigit forum must be overwhelmed with the users seeing this thread


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

You mean this? *img522.imageshack.us/img522/4540/untitledby5.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^WTF you know that I used KAV not KIS.


 WOW i believes you

there's ACTUALLY NO difference between KIS & KAV in the "User Interface" 

KIS has Anti spyware, f/w ove KAV thats all, nothing EXTRAORDINARY to change the Layout of INTERFACE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^But in my pic It is clearly mentioned 'KIS' in big red letters.See again
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=461680&postcount=54


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 31, 2007)

guys the link is not working...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> guys the link is not working...


No it works like a charm


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 31, 2007)

haa whatever...NOD 32 is better....


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

thats funny tech_mastermind, every1 complaining about the link and u say the link is working great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^Not when you are getting a 70$ software for FREE.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

[SIZE=+5]
































This is March Fool[/SIZE] 

The day before april fool day


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^you suck













































 Type it like
*YOU HAVE BEEN APRIL FOOLED NOOBS*



Just a formality,everyone already know


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

well... i aint fallin for an april fool trick... not when they give a real topper of av free... impossible...and aint downloadd nuthin...
my AV serves me good enuf... & Happy April Fools Day... 

___________

Hey... dealt with already?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL LMAO 
its not even APRIL YET

YOU GUYS SUCK in FOOLING.

(no offence, jus a joke )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^You were fooled,you are making even more fool of yourself by saying you weren't


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 31, 2007)

All Go To Hell .........DONT GIVE A DAMN



APRIL FOOL TO ALL OF GUYS​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Huh!Nobody knows how to act except me


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah right , i knew it here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=461629&postcount=15, but as the thread was posted by *AnandK*, i had doubts


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

Ha ha u were fooling urseleves, me and s18000rpm were playing with you. check this

*img482.imageshack.us/img482/4248/untitledjt2.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Ha ha u were fooling urseleves, me and s18000rpm were playing with you. check this
> 
> *img482.imageshack.us/img482/4248/untitledjt2.th.jpg


 Lol you are fooled again,your partner betrayed you I told him it is april fool at 9:1820 mins. before you realised it


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

^what??, i didnt betray anyone.

yeah, you PM'd me, so it was just a COUNTER STRIKE , we (me & casanova) GOT ya


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

I edited this pic in MS Paint-> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=461630&postcount=16


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^No ya didn't because I told you it was a joke(hence you are fooled officially) and you didnt tell casanova about my pm


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

Tats funny, vimal, u know nobody will trust u in these things and if u read it read completely and understand the story. It was all clear or damn clear with the first file posted by tech_mastermind. And even I know how to act.

@Tech_mastermind, it was obvious you edited the pic as i tried and got the error reported by koolbluez "post not found"


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

@Vimal so.

but YOU  *GAVE UP 2 HOURS EARLY* (Today at, 09:47 PM), what do you got to say about this


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

u guyz r krazy... *www.gp32spain.com/foros/images/smilies/smilie_loco.gif this is not a messenger application... clean $hit


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

I request mods not to delete this thread,they can lock this instead


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice APRIL FOOL GUYS>>> happy scanning


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

This thread has immunized all the posters to any similar sh1t posted tomorrow


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Party is over
Mods can lock this thread now


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 1, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *img502.imageshack.us/img502/1028/untitledou8.th.jpg
> April fool sh1t is tomorrow,this is for real.



You have so many goodies in the computer. I also see chaos theory torrent. Bad boy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

^^I forgot to delete it


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah, just like your April Fools Day PLAN


----------



## anandk (Apr 1, 2007)

looks like i misd the party  

570 views is not bad ! wonder how many more mustv actually clickd on the download link, found it not working, maybe then removed the dot, praps also put in the 'the' and then realizing that it was an april-fool joke, not decided to put a comment here 

thanx to tech_mastermind and vimal for their involvement 

anyway HAVE A NICE DAY !


----------



## casanova (Apr 1, 2007)

But anand, it was a nice one. Happy april fools day. It was sensed quite early. But i wished we would carry it until 12.00am instead.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

hello april fools...


----------



## Josan (Apr 1, 2007)

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.................
hay fools ,,,,,Do You Know my real name is Bill Gates..................foooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 1, 2007)

*img200.exs.cx/img200/7135/eyebrow1qb.gif*forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/images/smilies/muhaha.gif*img383.imageshack.us/img383/18/iftherewasanemoticonbyaugestqx6.gif


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

k k josan.. Dont get too excited..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.................
> hay fools ,,,,,Do You Know my real name is Bill Gates..................foooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey its not right to start the thread so early..still 7 hours for april 1 to end...and this joke ended much earlier!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

boss.. 1st april is today


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2007)

^check when the "Guys" admitted (post time & date) it was an April Fool prank.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 1, 2007)

The thread was started around 7pm on 31 march.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2007)

& ended at 09:47 PM itself


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 1, 2007)

What's the fun in it?  Spoiled the April fool ! (


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.................
> hay fools ,,,,,Do You Know my real name is Bill Gates..................foooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


 and I am Inzamam-ul-Huq


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^^^^^^
What da ***


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 1, 2007)

The thread is still not closed,even april fool time is over.



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> and I am Inzamam-ul-Huq


Aaloo(Potato)



			
				Josan said:
			
		

> Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.................
> hay fools ,,,,,Do You Know my real name is Bill Gates..................foooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


If you are bill gates then i am Steve Jobs
Wanna merge M$ company with my Mac company?



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> What's the fun in it?


Check each page.


----------



## anandk (Apr 1, 2007)

no one gets fooled on 1/4 these days  btw .


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 1, 2007)

dis thread is not dead yet... die.. miserable thread... die.... *www.drunkendonkey.net/eng/html/emoticons/giggle.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

Mods will lock all the april fool threads at 12


----------

